# Help wire colors on craig v508 equalizer



## Arj82 (Mar 31, 2021)

I have an old school Craig high power equalizer amplifier model v508. But I need to know what wires go where


----------



## llebcire (Nov 17, 2016)

Have a picture so others can help?

Often old school wiring was black for ground, yellow or red for power (yellow often constant for memory if needed), blue remote turn on, then gray/white/purple/green for speakers (usually solid wire for positive and solid with black stripe for negative).

-Eric 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arj82 (Mar 31, 2021)

Okay I have an orange wire where there needs to be a fuse I'm guessing that's for the power also I have a black wire with a white stripe I don't know what that's for, I also have a solid black one which I think is for the ground, and I have wires that are green and gray and then I have white and then I have another set of wires that are gray and then green and then Brown which I don't know what they're for


----------



## llebcire (Nov 17, 2016)

Someone should chime in!

-Eric 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arj82 (Mar 31, 2021)

Arj82 said:


> Okay I have an orange wire where there needs to be a fuse I'm guessing that's for the power also I have a black wire with a white stripe I don't know what that's for, I also have a solid black one which I think is for the ground, and I have wires that are green and gray and then I have white and then I have another set of wires that are gray and then green and then Brown which I don't know what they're for


----------

